# Sangette area



## outkast (Dec 9, 2012)

Took another trip over to france last weekend, due to the short days and having to work around the trains timetable this was going to be a a quck sorty to round the end of the year off.

First up we visited linderman battery to find the radar bunker we missed on our last visit, thankfully the local council have started cutting back the undergrowth around the site wich made things easier, we found the bunker and then took some time finding the entrance wich was still buried in the undergrowth.

once inside we found it had two rooms, with evidence of electrical cabling coming through the walls










machine hatch for firing down the entrance tunnel





our next target for the day was Stp 124 Bremen, the site of the huge rail guns, they were situated south east of linderman in an old quarry.
We knew access to the tunnel system was not possible via the quarry and we had found some info telling us they could be accessed through a bunker on the hill above.
When got up on top of the hill we found loads of demolished bunkers, there was huge lumps of concrete everywhere









we eventually found the only surviving bunker, wich was almost completely coverd in earth, however we managed to find a small gap down one side and what looked like the top of a doorway, the gap was very small and me being the smallest of our group it was I went in.
I could just about squeeze through on my back





once inside I was confronted with a steel gate wich someone had kindly made another hole at the bottom, another squeeze through on your back job





The bunker was quit big with two large rooms, a bit of searching found a staircase heading down, cut out of the chalk, we went down quite a long way and emerged into the main tunnel used to store/protect the rail guns









The tunnel had rasied platforms at each side with chambers at regular intervals along its length









in one of the side tunnels were boxs of what looked like core samples









a lot of the side chambers had more tunnels running off in different directions, because of the fact we had to get back for the train we only explored about a third of the tunnels and am planning on going back to do the rest.
we also found one of the chambers had another large brick lined tunnel similar to the main one connected to it, there had been a large collapse, wether we can get past this and any further we will have to see.
once we have returned and done the rest of the system I will post some pics.

Germanys railway guns
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrsWaHex_BU[/ame]

Dave


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 9, 2012)

wow this looks great don't think i'd fit through that whole i'd get stuck


----------



## Bones out (Dec 9, 2012)

Thats interesting that is....


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Very interesting, I look forward to the next installment...


----------



## outkast (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks, theres a ton of stuff we have yet to visit, next year will will probely do a few trips to verdun and the maginot line.


----------



## chris (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice set of pics mate - that was one hell of a tight squeeze


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 9, 2012)

now i love this..! looks like ace fun!! thanks for sharing..


----------



## outkast (Dec 9, 2012)

chris said:


> Nice set of pics mate - that was one hell of a tight squeeze



looks like all those salads paid off then Chris


----------



## Mike L (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like a great place, hats off for the tight squeeze!


----------



## night crawler (Dec 10, 2012)

Awsome woek there, looks like the type of place Fluffy and Newage would love. Did you see the size of the shell cases that were tossed away in the film. Look forward to the return visit.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice one!


----------



## richy142 (Dec 10, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Awsome woek there, looks like the type of place Fluffy and Newage would love. Did you see the size of the shell cases that were tossed away in the film. Look forward to the return visit.


looked hard as i could, still only found a bit of shrapnel. can't wait chaps to go back next year


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice find,well done,great photos & video thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 10, 2012)

looks a fab splore , your report has me wanting more !


----------



## Bigherb (Dec 10, 2012)

chris said:


> Nice set of pics mate - that was one hell of a tight squeeze



It was an even tighter squeeze for me.
And those steps coming back up where exhausting, certainly needed my bacon butty after them.


----------



## FFerret (Dec 11, 2012)

It was such a tight squeeze I didnt even bother to attempt entering.

Great trip, and some great pictures Outkast.


----------

